# what's a good birthday present for a 14 yr old boy?



## Snapdragon

My nephew is turning 14 soon and I am going to his birthday party. I would like to bring a gift but I have no idea what a 14 yr old boy would like! I know 14 yr old boys are all different, obviously, so I will describe him a little bit-
He is into computers- in the way that young teenagers are- with facebook and other networking things, and his text messaging. He likes music and plays electric guitar- but in a gentle way. He is a peaceful little guy, not super athletic- smart- interested in art, music, computers, cars. Anyway- he has many things- so I wouldn't know what I could get him that he would like. He is also interested in his appearance- nice clothes. I don't think he has started dating yet but he probably is starting to thnik about it. He is a nice kid.
So anyway- any suggestions of what a 14 yr old boy might actually like- that wouldn't be too expensive. thanks!
would a nice article of clothing be the right thing, maybe?


----------



## heartmama

Honestly I think at this age (I have a 14 year old) you cannot go wrong with a gift card to Target, Best Buy, or Amazon.com. My son just LOVES to be able to go buy what he wants. This is the age when they are still not old enough to have a real job, but old enough to want some nicer things. Kids want such specific things at this age, it is impossible to predict it. I mean, I know very specific stuff my son wants, but only because of conversations where he told me.


----------



## RiverSky

iTunes card or a Barnes & Noble (or other book store) card (where you can get books, music, etc.).


----------



## Snapdragon

Good idea on the gift cards- I hadn't thought of that but it makes sense. So then- what is an appropriate amount to give?


----------



## mtiger

I would agree with the gift card... You can likely get away with $25.


----------



## AnnieA

Another vote for a gift card. I think the smallest amount for an iTunes card is $15. That will allow him to get a number of songs. Or $20 to Target or B&N. That's what my family usually gets my kids for their birthdays and they love it. DSS 15 had a blast picking out two CDs from Target with a gift card that my sister and BIL gave him for his 15th b-day.


----------



## bestjob

I've posted this before but I'll do it again... "cold hard cash".

Start by freezing lots of ice cubes. Then attach a coin to each of them and freeze them all together in a plastic container. Keep freezing until your budget is gone or the party arrives or your freezer is ready to explode. (One year the block of ice I gave to my nephew was about 6 cubic feet, thanks to a freak pre-Christmas weather situation).

Gift cards are wonderful. Cash is even better. Coins are a bit difficult but the young teens love to melt the ice, so it is a bit about them still being kids.


----------



## 34me

I made my 14 yo ds a "goodie bucket" for his 14th birthday in June. His favorite candies and gum, favorite pens, animal crackers from Sprouts, etc. Now of course since we are his parents we also included cash but I have found that older kids like a variety of goodies that are theirs alone almost as much as the cash


----------



## Vh7142

If you don't know what to buy, you can give him money so he knows what he wants and you can take him shopping


----------



## zebra15

Gift cards... My kiddo loves starbucks, target, amazon, movie tickets, stuff like that


----------



## Ragana

Another idea that would work if you know his interests and taste well. You said he plays guitar and likes to text. Etsy has many sellers who sell custom guitar picks and things like handmade phone cases with interesting artwork on them. To give you an idea, we got DH "Adventure Time" guitar picks (about $10), and I just got a hand-sewn, very professional-looking Kindle case for $25 from Etsy.


----------

